# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 14 - Configuration - Tint2



## vermaden (Jul 11, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in 𝐅𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐁𝐒𝐃 𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐤𝐭𝐨𝐩 series about Configuration of Tint2 on FreeBSD.

*FreeBSD Desktop - Part 14 - Configuration - Tint2*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/07/11/freebsd-desktop-part-14-configuration-tint2/

You may also like earlier articles in the series.

FreeBSD Desktop – Part 1 – Simplified Boot
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 2 – Install
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 3 – X11 Window System
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 4 – Key Components – Window Manager
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 5 – Key Components – Status Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 6 – Key Components – Task Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 7 – Key Components – Wallpaper Handling
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 8 – Key Components – Application Launcher
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 9 – Key Components – Keyboard/Mouse Shortcuts
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 10 – Key Components – Locking Solution
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 11 – Key Components – Blue Light Spectrum Suppress
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 12 – Configuration – Openbox
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 13 – Configuration – Dzen2
Regards,
vermaden


----------



## ldgc (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello vermaden 
It seems that the link of *FreeBSD Desktop - Part 14 - Configuration - Tint2* goes to *FreeBSD Desktop - Part 13 - Configuration - Dzen2*.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 27, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> Hello vermaden
> It seems that the link of *FreeBSD Desktop - Part 14 - Configuration - Tint2* goes to *FreeBSD Desktop - Part 13 - Configuration - Dzen2*.


Thanks, fixed


----------

